# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Gerovouno, Kamatero: Access Point σε λειτουργία

## Alexandros

Μπήκε σε λειτουργία ένα Access Point (Cisco AP342). Το έχω συνδέσει σε μια Cisco Omni 12dbi, στην ταράτσα σε 3μ ιστό. H συνολική ισχύς εκπομπής έχει περιοριστεί στα νόμιμα (100mw). 

Nodedb (updated): https://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens ... ?nodeid=45

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν συνδέεται πουθενά, ούτε και δίνει με DHCP διεθύνσεις σε πιθανούς clients. Προσωρινά στοιχεία (ενόψη των αποφάσεων του AWMN): SSID: awmn, IP: 10.1.1.2, Netmask: 255.255.255.0, Channel: 6 

Αν κανείς από τους 'Γείτονες' ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει δοκιμή, ελεύθερα, και θα εκτιμούσα να μου πείτε την εμπειρία σας. Βάλτε μια διεύθυνση 10.1.1.χχ εκτός από 10.1.1.2 που είναι το Access Point. Aφού συνδεθείτε δοκιμάσετε να κάνετε browse την παραπάνω διεύθυνση και θα πρέπει να δείτε την εισαγωγική οθόνη του AP με κάποια βασικά στοιχεία της λειτουργίας του.

Λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι δεν μένω ακόμα εκεί και για την ώρα το σύστημα δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ από μακριά (και οι λοιποί της οικογένειας που μένουν στην πολυκατοικία δεν θέλουν να ξέρουν από Η/Υ  ::  ) οπότε αν θέλετε κάτι πείτε μου και θα το κοιτάξω κατά τις συχνές επισκέψεις μου.
Σε δυο περίπου εβδομάδες θα είμαι έτοιμος για την εγκατάσταση ενός ακόμα (διαφορετικού) κατευθυνόμενου link με κάποιον πιο κεντρικά (Ανατολικά, προς Ολυμπιακό στάδιο κατά προτίμηση που έχω καλή οπτική επαφή). Αν αφού μελετήσετε τους χάρτες πιστεύετε ότι έχετε οπτική επαφή μαζί μου και ενδιαφέρεστε στείλτε PM.

----------


## dti

Καλωρίζικο Αλέξανδρε!  ::  

Αν είχες στείλει νωρίτερα το μήνυμά σου, ίσως θα δοκίμαζα να έκανα link μαζί σου. Ημουν πάνω στην ταράτσα μου σήμερα μέχρι που σκοτείνιασε.
Είμαστε σε απόσταση 4642 μ. σύμφωνα με το MySat. Εχω οπτική επαφή με την περιοχή σου, αλλά φοβάμαι οτι με την omni δεν θα έχουμε link (τουλάχιστον με τη νόμιμη ισχύ εκπομπής). Εγώ θα δοκιμάσω βέβαια με την 24άρα grid και θα δούμε...  ::  

Σύντομα θα υπάρχει πολύ κοντά σου και με άριστη οπτική επαφή με σένα 1 ακόμη access point.

----------


## Alexandros

::  Σε ευχαριστώ Δαμιανέ!

Για μεταξύ μας και εγώ δε φαντάζομαι να δεις φως με την Omni. Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε με κατευθυντικές. Σύμφωνα με τον calculator που χρησιμοποίησα και εφόσον επιβεβαιώσουμε την οπτική επαφή, με 21DBi Dish, 1mw Output power, 6m καλλώδιο (αυτό το μήκος χρειάζομαι από την πλευρά μου) θα μπορούσαμε να πιάσουμε 11Mbps στα 5.2Km όντας νόμιμοι. Το ίδιο (και καλύτερα) μπορεί να γίνει με Dish από την πλευρά μου και με την παραβολική από την πλευρά σου. Με YAGI από την πλευρά μου (θα μου ήταν εύκολο γιατί την έχω έτοιμη) και παραβολική από την πλευρά σου δεν βλέπω φως στα 11Mbps (φυσιολογικά θα πάει ως 3Κμ) αλλά υπάρχει σημαντική πιθανότητα στα 5.5Mbps (θεωρητική κάλυψη 4.9Κμ).

Για εμένα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στις κατευθυντικές είναι ο προσανατολισμός (όπως ξέρουν όλοι οι φίλοι, και ειδικά όσοι έχουν βρεθεί σε αυτοκίνητο μαζί μου  ::  ). Σε αυτό λοιπόν μάλλον θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια.

Τα λέμε,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Το κανάλι άλλαξε σε 6 (nodedb & αρχικό posting ενημερωμένα). Αν εκτός από τον dti (που είχε μια οριακή επαφή) μπορεί να δοκιμάσει και κανένας άλλος πιο κοντά θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως.

Ελπίζω να δω κάποιους από κοντά στην Electronica.

Χαιρετισμούς,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Ενα ακόμη πετυχημένο link από το μπαλκόνι μου και πάλι!
Χρησιμοποίησα την 24άρα grid και τη Cisco Air LMC 352 (με ρυθμισμένη την ισχύ στα 5 mW). Το link επετεύχθη σκοπεύοντας όχι ακριβώς προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση και με ελαφρά κλίση της grid προς τα πάνω (Αλέξανδρε η yagi σου θέλει μάλλον ρύθμιση). Εβλεπα ΄περισσότερο 11 Mbps παρά 5.5 ή 2 αλλά τόσο το signal quality όσο και το signal strength ήταν χαμηλά.
Το πρώτο έφθασε μέχρι και 16% ενώ το δεύτερο δεν ξεπέρασε το 14%.
Παρά τη μεγάλη απόσταση, την όχι σωστή στόχευση (που επηρεαζόταν από τη δική μου πλευρά καθώς η κεραία δεν ήταν σταθερά τοποθετημένη), τελικά κατάφερα να κάνω και ping με πολύ ικανοποιητικούς χρόνους.
Πάντως με την ισχύ στο 1 mW δεν υπήρχε link, όπως επίσης και με τη 12άρα sector κεραία (και 50 mW) και με την ιδιοκατασκευή cantenna μου.
Σίγουρα η 24άρα grid κάνει καλή δουλειά  :: 

Να και μερικά pings:

----------


## Alexandros

Καταπληκτικά νέα  ::  

Θα κοιτάξω τη σκόπευση της Yagi σήμερα, αργά το απόγευμα. Σε σχέση με την καθ' ύψος ρύθμιση χρησιμοποιώ ένα άρθρωμα για τη στερέωση (Yagi Articulating Mount) το οποίο μου δημιουργεί ελαφρύ πρόβλημα μια και ένα δόντι πάνω κοιτάει ψηλά, ένα δόντι κάτω κοιτάει χαμηλά. Κάποια βιδοπατέντα θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ  ::  

Τα λέμε,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Δαμιανέ και λοιποί συνάδελφοι, ρύθμισα τη δοκιμαστική Yagi (ήταν καμμιά εικοσαριά μοίρες λάθος προς βορά και 3-4 μοίρες προς τα πάνω).

Αν θέλετε επαναλάβετε καμμιά δοκιμή να δούμε αν υπάρχει διαφορά.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Ιδού λοιπόν τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα:

Στο Cisco 1200 με τη yagi είχα κάπως καλύτερο link σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φορά:
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 10 και 16% ενώ 2 φορές είδα στιγμιαία πάνω από 50%.
Το signal quality ήταν κάπως καλύτερο, από 10 μέχρι 22%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Η ισχύς η δική μου ήταν ρυθμισμένη στα 5mW. Πιο κάτω, δεν υπήρχε link.
Οπως φαίνεται και στις συνημμένα print screens, μπορούσα να έχω πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του Cisco, μέσω του Internet Explorer.

Στο άλλο το Cisco 340 με την omni, είδα μεγάλη διαφορά προς το καλύτερο! 
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 15 και 22%. 
Το signal quality ήταν εντυπωσιακά καλύτερο, από 20 μέχρι 51%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Ping μπορούσα να κάνω και ήταν πολύ ικανοποιητικός ο χρόνος απάντησης. Δεν μπορούσα όμως να έχω πρόσβαση στο μενού επιλογών του 340, μέσω του Internet Explorer. Μάλλον ο χειρισμός του γίνεται μέσω Hyperterminal αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Τα tests θα συνεχιστούν αύριο με τη δοκιμή σύνδεσης του Intel 2011b AP με κάποιο από τα 2 access points.

----------


## dti

Ιδού λοιπόν τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα:

Στο Cisco 1200 με τη yagi είχα κάπως καλύτερο link σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φορά:
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 10 και 16% ενώ 2 φορές είδα στιγμιαία πάνω από 50%.
Το signal quality ήταν κάπως καλύτερο, από 10 μέχρι 22%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Η ισχύς η δική μου ήταν ρυθμισμένη στα 5mW. Πιο κάτω, δεν υπήρχε link.
Οπως φαίνεται και στις συνημμένα print screens, μπορούσα να έχω πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του Cisco, μέσω του Internet Explorer.

Στο άλλο το Cisco 340 με την omni, είδα μεγάλη διαφορά προς το καλύτερο! 
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 15 και 22%. 
Το signal quality ήταν εντυπωσιακά καλύτερο, από 20 μέχρι 51%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Ping μπορούσα να κάνω και ήταν πολύ ικανοποιητικός ο χρόνος απάντησης. Δεν μπορούσα όμως να έχω πρόσβαση στο μενού επιλογών του 340, μέσω του Internet Explorer. Μάλλον ο χειρισμός του γίνεται μέσω Hyperterminal αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Τα tests θα συνεχιστούν αύριο με τη δοκιμή σύνδεσης του Intel 2011b AP με κάποιο από τα 2 access points.

----------


## dti

Ιδού λοιπόν τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα:

Στο Cisco 1200 με τη yagi είχα κάπως καλύτερο link σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φορά:
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 10 και 16% ενώ 2 φορές είδα στιγμιαία πάνω από 50%.
Το signal quality ήταν κάπως καλύτερο, από 10 μέχρι 22%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Η ισχύς η δική μου ήταν ρυθμισμένη στα 5mW. Πιο κάτω, δεν υπήρχε link.
Οπως φαίνεται και στις συνημμένα print screens, μπορούσα να έχω πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του Cisco, μέσω του Internet Explorer.

Στο άλλο το Cisco 340 με την omni, είδα μεγάλη διαφορά προς το καλύτερο! 
Το signal strength κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 15 και 22%. 
Το signal quality ήταν εντυπωσιακά καλύτερο, από 20 μέχρι 51%. H ταχύτητα ήταν πάντα στα 11 Mbps.
Ping μπορούσα να κάνω και ήταν πολύ ικανοποιητικός ο χρόνος απάντησης. Δεν μπορούσα όμως να έχω πρόσβαση στο μενού επιλογών του 340, μέσω του Internet Explorer. Μάλλον ο χειρισμός του γίνεται μέσω Hyperterminal αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Τα tests θα συνεχιστούν αύριο με τη δοκιμή σύνδεσης του Intel 2011b AP με κάποιο από τα 2 access points.

----------


## Alexandros

Πολύ ωραία Δαμιανέ  ::  

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:

Δεν έχω αλλάξει στο παραμικρό τη διάρθρωση κανενός Access Point από την προηγούμενη φορά. Επίσης η Omni δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου. Τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα μάλλον είναι τυχαία σε σχέση με το πρώτο 342 Access Point. Επίσης το 342 έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες διαχείρισης (Terminal, Telnet, SNMP & WWW) όπως και to 1200. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι ή θέμα IP ή θέμα configuration ασφαλείας (αν και το είχα αφήσει ανοικτό και δοκιμάσει). Στο 342 δε σου έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό διαχείρισης όμως την εισαγωγική οθόνη και κάποια στατιστικά θα έπρεπε να τα έβλεπες αν έβαζες διεύθυνση στο PC σου 10.1.1.χ και 'χτυπούσες' το 10.1.1.2. Άν αυτό δεν έγινε τότε πρέπει να το κοιτάξω.

Στο 1200 βλέπω διεύθυνση 192.xxx. Φαντάζομαι την άλλαξες από 10.1.2.2., σωστά? Αν όχι μήπως τρέχεις DHCP Server? 

*jabarlee* έχε υπόψη σου τη νέα διεύθυνση αν κάνεις και εσύ δοκιμή.

Σε σχέση με τη δοκιμή με το Intel, εύχομαι το καλύτερο. Λάβε όμως υπόψη σου ότι δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει standard για τη σύνδεση μεταξύ Access Points σε Access Point mode. Στα Cisco APs για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται ένα να είναι σε Root mode και τα υπόλοιπα σε Repeater mode.

Τέλος, σε σχέση με τη Yagi κατι που με απασχολεί είναι ότι βρίσκεται μόνο μισό μέτρο επάνω από δυο ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες. Ξέρει κανείς αν και πόσο αυτό μπορεί να επηρρεάζει την απόδοσή της?

Καλή συνέχεια  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> Δεν έχω αλλάξει στο παραμικρό τη διάρθρωση κανενός Access Point από την προηγούμενη φορά. Επίσης η Omni δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου. Τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα μάλλον είναι τυχαία σε σχέση με το πρώτο 342 Access Point.


Αυτή τη φορά είχα πολύ καλύτερη στήριξη της grid (αν και όχι τέλεια, όπως θα έπρεπε και πάντα στο μπαλκόνι μου, όχι στην ταράτσα).





> Επίσης το 342 έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες διαχείρισης (Terminal, Telnet, SNMP & WWW) όπως και to 1200. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι ή θέμα IP ή θέμα configuration ασφαλείας (αν και το είχα αφήσει ανοικτό και δοκιμάσει). Στο 342 δε σου έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό διαχείρισης όμως την εισαγωγική οθόνη και κάποια στατιστικά θα έπρεπε να τα έβλεπες αν έβαζες διεύθυνση στο PC σου 10.1.1.χ και 'χτυπούσες' το 10.1.1.2. Άν αυτό δεν έγινε τότε πρέπει να το κοιτάξω.


Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω απόψε, για να δω μήπως λόγω του κρύου και της περασμένης ώρας, έκανα λάθος πληκτρισμό στην IP μέσa από τον Internet Explorer.




> Στο 1200 βλέπω διεύθυνση 192.xxx. Φαντάζομαι την άλλαξες από 10.1.2.2., σωστά? Αν όχι μήπως τρέχεις DHCP Server?


Είχα δημιουργήσει ένα profile με όνομα αυτό του SSID (awmn2). Μόλις συνδέθηκα, προσπάθησα να κάνω ping αλλά έπαιρνα συνέχεια "host unreachable". Κοιτάζω στα settings του TCP/IP της κάρτας και είδα οτι είχα IP 192.168.0.... κάτι, οπότε μόλις έκανα ping στο 192.168.0.136 είχα τα αποτελέσματα που είδες. Τελικά εγώ ή εσύ τρέχεις DHCP Server?




> Σε σχέση με τη δοκιμή με το Intel, εύχομαι το καλύτερο. Λάβε όμως υπόψη σου ότι δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει standard για τη σύνδεση μεταξύ Access Points σε Access Point mode. Στα Cisco APs για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται ένα να είναι σε Root mode και τα υπόλοιπα σε Repeater mode.


Θέλω να δοκιμάσω να δω μήπως δουλέψει το repeater mode. Το Intel έχει ένα WLAP mode, δηλαδή λειτουργεί ταυτόχρονα σαν access point για τους τοπικούς clients και σε bridge mode για σύνδεση με άλλο wlan. Εχει επίσης ένα feature "Long distance compensation" που το έχω ρυθμίσει στα 5 μίλια. Θέλω να δω μπας και υπάρξει αισθητή διαφορά. Επίσης το Intel έχει τη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της ισχύος εκπομπής σε 1, 15, 30, 50, 100 mW. 
Θα κάνω login ως admin στο 1200 και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αλλαγή του mode σε bridge, για να δω τί παίζει.




> Τέλος, σε σχέση με τη Yagi κατι που με απασχολεί είναι ότι βρίσκεται μόνο μισό μέτρο επάνω από δυο ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες. Ξέρει κανείς αν και πόσο αυτό μπορεί να επηρρεάζει την απόδοσή της?


Σίγουρα, όσο μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, υπάρχει από οποιοδήποτε εμπόδιο κοντά, τόσο καλύτερο. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι το ιδανικό είναι να μην υπάρχει τίποτε σε ακτίνα 15 μέτρων από την κεραία.

----------


## Alexandros

Χμμ  ::  

Δεν υπάρχει DHCP Server στην εγκατάστασή μου, έχω ενεργοποιήσει όμως DHCP Client. Μήπως τρέχεις εσύ κανένα Server στο background (Για παράδειγμα το Ineternet Connection Sharing ξεκινάει έναν όπως θα ξέρεις).

Σε σχέση με τη δοκιμή με το Intel. Τα Cisco APs δεν υποστηρίζουν Bridge mode, σε αντίθεση με τα Cisco Bridges που υποστηρίζουν και Access Point και Bridge mode ταυτόχρονα. Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχω ένα Bridge 342 για δοκιμή όπότε βλέπουμε τι κάνουμε.

Όταν αλλάξεις τη διάρθρωση του 1200 πρόσεχε μην κλειστείς έξω. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις τα κάνεις το 1200 Root, οπότε ακόμα και αν δε δουλέψει η σύνδεση με το Intel να μπορείς να μπεις με Client και να επαναφέρεις το configuration του 1200. Έχει καλύτερη πιθανότητα να δουλέψει από το να είναι Repeater που έχει χάσει την επικοινωνία του με τον Root. 

Στην επόμενη συνάντηση που θα κανονίσουμε καλό είναι να κάνουμε Repeater και Bridge interoperability tests από κοντά.

Το να είναι η απόδοση της Yagi 13.5dbi χειρότερη από την Omni 12 dbi δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω και ούτε η διαφορετικά ρυθμισμένη ισχύς εκπομπής των Access Points το δικαιολογεί (5mW vs 15mW, κατά τα άλλα ίδια καλλώδια, lightning arrestors, αριθμός connectors). Ή πάλι η σκόπευσή μου είναι λάθος (ίσως πολύ χαμηλά), ή η κεραία που είναι μεταχειρισμένη έχει πρόβλημα ή οι ηλιακοί την επηρρεάζουν υπερβολικά. Θα την μετακινήσω σε άλλο ιστό την άλλη εβδομάδα.

Φιλικά,


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> Χμμ  
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει DHCP Server στην εγκατάστασή μου, έχω ενεργοποιήσει όμως DHCP Client. Μήπως τρέχεις εσύ κανένα Server στο background (Για παράδειγμα το Ineternet Connection Sharing ξεκινάει έναν όπως θα ξέρεις).


Αν σου πω οτι δεν το΄ξερα θα φανώ πολύ άσχετος;  ::  
Θα φρονίσω να το επαναφέρω στο IP range που το είχες εσύ.




> Σε σχέση με τη δοκιμή με το Intel. Τα Cisco APs δεν υποστηρίζουν Bridge mode, σε αντίθεση με τα Cisco Bridges που υποστηρίζουν και Access Point και Bridge mode ταυτόχρονα. Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχω ένα Bridge 342 για δοκιμή όπότε βλέπουμε τι κάνουμε.
> 
> Όταν αλλάξεις τη διάρθρωση του 1200 πρόσεχε μην κλειστείς έξω. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις τα κάνεις το 1200 Root, οπότε ακόμα και αν δε δουλέψει η σύνδεση με το Intel να μπορείς να μπεις με Client και να επαναφέρεις το configuration του 1200. Έχει καλύτερη πιθανότητα να δουλέψει από το να είναι Repeater που έχει χάσει την επικοινωνία του με τον Root.


Ο.Κ. θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω root το 1200 και δε θα δοκιμάσω σε άλλο mode.




> Το να είναι η απόδοση της Yagi 13.5dbi χειρότερη από την Omni 12 dbi δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω και ούτε η διαφορετικά ρυθμισμένη ισχύς εκπομπής των Access Points το δικαιολογεί (5mW vs 15mW, κατά τα άλλα ίδια καλλώδια, lightning arrestors, αριθμός connectors). Ή πάλι η σκόπευσή μου είναι λάθος (ίσως πολύ χαμηλά), ή η κεραία που είναι μεταχειρισμένη έχει πρόβλημα ή οι ηλιακοί την επηρρεάζουν υπερβολικά. Θα την μετακινήσω σε άλλο ιστό την άλλη εβδομάδα.


Πρέπει να είμαι λίγο πιο ψηλά από σένα. Οταν σκόπευα ελαφρά προς τα πάνω το link χανόταν , ενώ την προηγούμενη φορά όποτε στόχευα ελαφρά προς τα πάνω, το signal strength δυνάμωνε. Μήπως φταίει η πόλωση; Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πάντοτε κατακόρυφη.

Εκείνο που θα είχε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον, θα ήταν να μπορούσε ο Jabarlee (με τον οποίο δεν έχω οπτική επαφή) να μπει ταυτόχρονα με μένα ως client στο 1200 και να δοκιμάζαμε να κάνω share τη dsl μου. 
Για να μπορεί να δει Internet από μένα o Jabarlee θα πρέπει, εκτός από την ενεργοποίηση του Internet Connection Sharing, λογικά να βάλω ως gateway στο 1200 τη δική μου IP. Χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Alexandros

Η Yagi έχει επίσης κατακόρυφη πόλωση.

Αν κάνετε δοκιμή μαζί με τον Jabarlee, μην επαναφέρεις τις IP διευθύνσεις, άσε το ICS να τρέχει και να είναι DHCP Server (για να πάρει τη σωστή διεύθυνση και εκείνος). Το 1200 θα πάρει και αυτό διεύθυνση από το address space σου (στην ανάγκη κάντο reload).

Τα APs είναι συσκευές κατά βάση L2. Οι L3 διευθύνσεις έχουν νόημα μόνο για τη διαχείριση ή εφόσον ενεργοποιήσει κανείς L3-4 filtering.

Μόλις μου ήρθαν και κάτι Bridges και κεραία Dish, θα δω πως μπορούμε να παίξουμε και με αυτά (από σαββατοκύριακο).

Καλή επιτυχία, αν χρειαστεί κάτι πάρτε με τηλέφωνο (στη δουλειά ή στο κινητό).

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Ξαναπροσπάθησα σήμερα το βράδυ να συνδεθώ με τον Αλέξανδρο. Ο Δαμιανός μου είχε ζητήσει να κάνω τις δοκιμές κατά τις 10 το βράδυ, αλλά είχα ξεχάσει ότι γιόρταζε η κοπέλα μου, οπότε δεν μπορούσα τόσο νωρίς.
Δοκίμασα όμως κατα τις 12 με τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
Συνδέθηκα επιτυχώς στο Gerovouno, με 0ms ping, μπήκα μάλιστα και στη σελίδα του Cisco (δεν πείραξα τίποτα). Αυτό με τη Senao του Δαμιανού. Όταν δοκίμασα με το Linksys wap11, παρότι είδε το Cisco, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ούτε ping ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ των AP  ::  
Προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ με το Gerovouno2, το οποίο είχε λίγο χειρότερο σήμα. Αν και το link έγινε, δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω επιτυχές ping. μετά θυμήθηκα αυτό που μου είπε ο Δαμιανός, και είχα δει και στα screenshots, ότι το Cisco είχε πάρει ip 192.168.0.36. Ώσπου να κατέβω από την ταράτσα, να μπω στο forum να δω την ip και να ξανανέβω, το Gerovouno2 είχε χαθεί!  ::  
Οπότε παραμένει η απορία τι είδους link έχω από εδώ...το χειρότερο βέβαια είναι η διαπίστωση ότι μάλλον ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει η Linksys ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει σε client και bridge μόνο με άλλα wap11...αύριο θα έχω το dlink του papashark για δοκιμή, οπότε θα σιγουρευτώ...

----------


## dti

> Ξαναπροσπάθησα σήμερα το βράδυ να συνδεθώ με τον Αλέξανδρο. Ο Δαμιανός μου είχε ζητήσει να κάνω τις δοκιμές κατά τις 10 το βράδυ, αλλά είχα ξεχάσει ότι γιόρταζε η κοπέλα μου, οπότε δεν μπορούσα τόσο νωρίς.


...Ελπίζω να θυμήθηκες να της πήρες κάποιο δώρο !  ::  




> Δοκίμασα όμως κατα τις 12 με τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
> Συνδέθηκα επιτυχώς στο Gerovouno, με 0ms ping, μπήκα μάλιστα και στη σελίδα του Cisco (δεν πείραξα τίποτα). Αυτό με τη Senao του Δαμιανού. Όταν δοκίμασα με το Linksys wap11, παρότι είδε το Cisco, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ούτε ping ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ των AP


Κι εγώ ξεκίνησα τελικά στις 12 παρά... Αρχισα από το Gerovouno2, όπου σήμερα είχα ελάχιστο σήμα (μήπως πειράχθηκε η yagi?)
Αφού έχασα σχεδόν μια ώρα σε ρυθμίσεις, είπα να δοκιμάσω και το Gerovouno. Εκεί συνδέθηκα αμέσως με ίδιο signal stregnth & quality με χθες. Μπήκα εύκολα και στο web interface του Cisco 340, όπου διαπίστωσα οτι υπάρχει κι άλλος ...επισκέπτης! 
Κατάλαβα οτι είναι ο jabarlee, αλλά όσο κι αν προσπάθησα να του στείλω μήνυμα με το NET SEND δεν τα κατάφερα 
(αν ξέρει κανείς πως λειτουργεί το NET SEND στα XP, ας μου το πεί). 

Κατάφερα όμως να κάνω ping στην IP 10.1.1.11 (jabarlee) με πολύ ικανοποιητικούς χρόνους όπως φαίνεται και στο συνημμένο print screen.
Πάντως το PC του jabarlee δεν το έβλεπα μέσα από τον Explorer στο Microsoft Networks. Ισως υπήρχε κάποιο firewall ενεργοποιημένο...

Η συνολική απόσταση από μένα στο Gerovouno AP και μετά στο jabarlee είναι *8,3 χιλιόμετρα*!  :: 

Στην πραγματικότητα, μένω από τον jabarlee σχεδόν 2 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, αλλά μας κόβουν μερικές πολυκατοικίες κι ένας λόφος...

----------


## Alexandros

Χρόνια της πολλά Jabarlee!

Βλέπω είμαστε όλοι νυχτερινοί τύποι  ::  , μου φαίνεται θα επισπεύσω την μετακόμιση για να κανονίσουμε μια μεταμεσονύκτια τηλεσυνάντηση, ο καθένας στην ταράτσα του, με φουφού για τη ζέστη και για σκόπευση και δοικμές μέχρι πρωίας  ::  

Θα κοιτάξω ξανά τη Yagi και για δοκιμή θα της αυξήσω λίγο την ισχύ.
Επίσης θα σταθεροποιήσω τις IP addresses και των δυο APs και αν μπορέσω να ξεθάψω κανένα Cross Ethernet καλώδιο θα τα συνδέσω back to back στο ίδιο subnet όπως πρότεινε και ο Jabrlee.

Η ενδιάμεση διασύνδεσή σου Δαμιανέ με τον Jabarlee είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσα και δείχνει τις δυνατότητες της τεχνολογίας, άντε σύντομα και σε ακόμα περισσότερα hops! να φτάσουμε Πειραιά κατ' αρχήν να πούμε γειά στον papashark και μετά ακόμα πιο πέρα. 

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Eυχαριστώ για τις ευχές!
Αν είχα λεφτά θα της έπαιρνα ένα AP για να βλέπω τον Dti καλύτερα, αλλά τα έχω κάνει όλα hardware  ::  
Στο θέμα μας τώρα...
Σήμερα κάναμε ( με τον bakolaz) επιτέλους επιτυχημένο link με τον Δαμιανό. Πέσαμε πάνω στο AP (Gerovouno) του Αλέξανδρου με την omni (το άλλο εγώ δεν το έβλεπα σήμερα, παράξενο...). είχα 0ms ping με το Gerovouno, kai ~120ms με τον dti. To netmeeting έπαιξε, αλλά όχι ιδιαιτέρως καλά (εννοώ είχε αρκετά σπασίματα, και χρειάστηκε να ρίξουμε την ποιότητα). Κάναμε και file transfer, αλλά λόγω ασταθούς link (χτες ήταν καλύτερο) το data rate δεν ήταν πάνω από 400Kbps. Βέβαια, και ο Δαμιανός απ'ότι κατάλαβα δεν είχε σταθερό link.
Μπήκαμε και στο configuration του Cisco, το οποίο είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό, και καταλάβαμε γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά τιμής από το ταπεινό wap11 (crap11...).
Όμως, καταφέραμε και κάναμε shared την DSL του Δαμιανού, με την οποία αρχίσαμε ένα download στα 20KB/s και... δεν τελείωσε, αφού είχε ψοφόκρυο και δεν αντέξαμε άλλο (ήδη είχαμε κλείσει κοντά στο 2ωρο)
Το άλλο θέμα ήταν η προσπάθειες που έχω κάνει να συνδεθώ με το wap11. Αν και με κάνει associated στο Cisco ( το είδα και στο δικό του log) δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε ping, ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Δίπλα στην ip μου, το log του Cisco έχει ένα ερωτηματικό(?). Ξέρεις μήπως τι σημαίνει Αλέξανδρε; Θα περίμενα αν υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα, να μην βλέποντα;ι καθόλου. Μήπως η linksys έχει "κλειδώσει" τα client & bridge modes να δουλεύουν με MAC addresses της Linksys; (πρέπει να βάλω εγώ την MAC address, δεν την παίρνει αυτόματα). Περισσότερα για το wap11 στο review που γράφω...
γενικώς ευχάριστα περάσαμε, και αναμένω να κάνω μόνιμη την εγκατάσταση του (1ου) AP, για να συνεχίσουμε...

----------


## jabarlee

Eυχαριστώ για τις ευχές!
Αν είχα λεφτά θα της έπαιρνα ένα AP για να βλέπω τον Dti καλύτερα, αλλά τα έχω κάνει όλα hardware  ::  
Στο θέμα μας τώρα...
Σήμερα κάναμε ( με τον bakolaz) επιτέλους επιτυχημένο link με τον Δαμιανό. Πέσαμε πάνω στο AP (Gerovouno) του Αλέξανδρου με την omni (το άλλο εγώ δεν το έβλεπα σήμερα, παράξενο...). είχα 0ms ping με το Gerovouno, kai ~120ms με τον dti. To netmeeting έπαιξε, αλλά όχι ιδιαιτέρως καλά (εννοώ είχε αρκετά σπασίματα, και χρειάστηκε να ρίξουμε την ποιότητα). Κάναμε και file transfer, αλλά λόγω ασταθούς link (χτες ήταν καλύτερο) το data rate δεν ήταν πάνω από 400Kbps. Βέβαια, και ο Δαμιανός απ'ότι κατάλαβα δεν είχε σταθερό link.
Μπήκαμε και στο configuration του Cisco, το οποίο είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό, και καταλάβαμε γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά τιμής από το ταπεινό wap11 (crap11...).
Όμως, καταφέραμε και κάναμε shared την DSL του Δαμιανού, με την οποία αρχίσαμε ένα download στα 20KB/s και... δεν τελείωσε, αφού είχε ψοφόκρυο και δεν αντέξαμε άλλο (ήδη είχαμε κλείσει κοντά στο 2ωρο)
Το άλλο θέμα ήταν η προσπάθειες που έχω κάνει να συνδεθώ με το wap11. Αν και με κάνει associated στο Cisco ( το είδα και στο δικό του log) δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε ping, ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Δίπλα στην ip μου, το log του Cisco έχει ένα ερωτηματικό(?). Ξέρεις μήπως τι σημαίνει Αλέξανδρε; Θα περίμενα αν υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα, να μην βλέποντα;ι καθόλου. Μήπως η linksys έχει "κλειδώσει" τα client & bridge modes να δουλεύουν με MAC addresses της Linksys; (πρέπει να βάλω εγώ την MAC address, δεν την παίρνει αυτόματα). Περισσότερα για το wap11 στο review που γράφω...
γενικώς ευχάριστα περάσαμε, και αναμένω να κάνω μόνιμη την εγκατάσταση του (1ου) AP, για να συνεχίσουμε...

----------


## Alexandros

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πάω από το σπίτι και θα δω τι μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερο σε ρυθμίσεις κεραιών, ίσως και να αλλάξω και το 1200 με τίποτα άλλο γιατί πρέπει να το επιστρέψω. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το ερωτηματικό (πέρα από το προφανές). Δυστυχώς οι ασυμβατότητες σπάνια είναι άσπρο ή μαύρο συνήθως είναι ενοχλητικά γκρί, κάτι ψιλοφαίνεται να δουλεύει ώστε να νομίζεις ότι έχεις ελπίδα αλλά στην ουσία τίποτα χρήσιμο δεν μπορεί να γίνει  ::  . Θεωρώ απίθανο (όχι αδύνατο όμως) το Linksys να ελέγχει MAC addresses, απλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί εκτός από ότι ορίζεται στο 802.11 και το WiFi (πρακτικά μόνο Client to AP mode και ad hoc) όλα τα άλλα (Ethernet clinets, AP to AP, Bridging etc) modes ο καθένας τα κάνει διαφορετικά. Προσωπικά ακόμα και να δουλέψει κάτι, δε θα το εμπιστευόμουνα μια και η λειτουργία του μη όντας standard θα μπορεί να αλλάξει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή στα πλαίσια ενός firmware update. Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι ο χώρος της πληροφορικής γενικότερα, ενοχλητικό μεν αλλά μετά από 15 χρόνια εμπλοκής έχω γίνει λίγο πιο στοϊκός επί του θέματος  ::  δε.

Τα ξαναλέμε.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Κι εγώ δεν έβλεπα χθες το Gerovouno2. Μήπως μετακινήθηκε η yagi Αλέξανδρε;

Οσον αφορά το link με τον jabarlee:
Εγώ είχα γύρω στα 30 ms ping με το GerovounoAP και γύρω στα 95 msec με τον jabarlee. Γενικά το link ήταν πιο ασταθές και με χειρότερη ποιότητα σε σχέση με προχθές. Η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν η ώρα που έγινε η δοκιμή (6-8 μ.μ.). Είχαμε διακοπές μερικών δευτερολέπτων και μετά το link επανερχόταν. (Λέτε να είχαμε διακοπή όποτε παίρναγε κάποιο αυτοκίνητο από κει που διέρχεται το σήμα :: .
Στο netmeeting που δοκιμάσαμε δεν είχα καλή ποιότητα με μεγάλο frame από τη webcam, αλλά η ποιότητα βελτιώθηκε αισθητά όταν βάλαμε το πιο μικρό frame. Επίσης, ο ήχος ήταν πολύ καλύτερος όταν μικρύναμε το frame της webcam και βελτιώθηκε αισθητά όταν διακόψαμε τη μετάδοση εικόνας. Να συμπληρώσω οτι τελικά με net send από command prompt, είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να συνεννοούμαστε αρκετά καλά, χωρίς να επιβαρύνουμε το bandwidth με το netmeeting. 
Αφού καταφέραμε και μοιράσαμε και τη dsl μου, διακόψαμε λόγω κρύου!
Εγώ ήμουν στο γραφείο μου και δεν είχα πρόβλημα σε ότι ρυθμίσεις κι αν κάναμε, αλλά ο jabarlee κι ο bakolaz πάνω στην ταράτσα, νύχτα και σε σημείο που το δέρνει ο άνεμος, την είχαν ...δαγκώσει.

----------


## drf

> Κατάλαβα οτι είναι ο jabarlee, αλλά όσο κι αν προσπάθησα να του στείλω μήνυμα με το NET SEND δεν τα κατάφερα 
> (αν ξέρει κανείς πως λειτουργεί το NET SEND στα XP, ας μου το πεί).


η σύνταξη είναι η εξής 

```
c:\>net send %username%
```

. 
Λογικά δουλεύει σε χρήστες/computers που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο domain ή workgroup.

----------


## dti

> η σύνταξη είναι η εξής 
> 
> ```
> c:\>net send %username%
> ```
> 
> . 
> Λογικά δουλεύει σε χρήστες/computers που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο domain ή workgroup.


Thanks αυτό ήξερα κι εγώ, αλλά όταν προσπάθησα να στείλω δε γνώριζα το username (computer name) και με την IP στη θέση του username δε δούλεψε. Πάντως χθες δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το bakolazlaptop!  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Λοιπόν έκανα μερικές αλλαγές.

Το ανακοινωμένο GerovounoAP παραμένει ως έχει με την omni του και σταθερή (non DHCP) διεύθυνση 10.1.1.2/255.255.255.0

Διόρθωσα λίγο (με πολύ προσπάθεια) τη Yagi αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν είχε κουνηθεί. Ξεκίνησα τη βάση ενός πρόσθετου ιστού για να απομακρυνθώ από τους Ηλιακούς Θερμοσίφωνες αλλά αυτό θα τελειώσει σε μερικές ημέρες.

Άλλαξα το Cisco 1200 με ένα Wireless Bridge Cisco BR342. Διεύθυνση 10.1.1.3/255.255.255.0, SSID: awmn2, Channel 1 (Όνομα GerovounoBR1). Επιπλέον συνέδεσα το Bridge με το Access Point μέσω Ethernet. To Bridge λειτουργεί σε Access Point mode που στη συγκεκριμμένη κατηγορία συσκευών επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση επάνω του τόσο Cisco Bridges όσο και οποιουδήποτε κατασκευαστή Clients. Επίσης αύξησα λίγο την ισχύ δοκιμαστικά να δούμε αν μπορείτε τώρα να συνδεθείτε καλύτερα (αυτή πρέπει να είναι η πιο σημαντική αλλαγή).

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω upgrade το firmware και έχει κάπως παλιό αλλά αυτό φυσιολογικά δεν πρέπει να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Το τωρινό setup σας επιτρέπει να δείτε τις οθόνες διαχείρισης οποιασδήποτε συσκευής με όποια και να έχετε συνδεθεί, συνεπώς αν για κάποιο λόγο χαλάσετε τα settings του Bridge μπορείτε να μπείτε στο AP και μέσω Ethernet να τροποποιήσετε τα Settings του Bridge.

Δαμιανέ και Jabarlee ξέρετε τα τηλέφωνά μου, αν κάνετε δοκιμές και θέλετε το password του Bridge πάρτε με οποιαδήποτε ώρα να συνεννοηθούμε (θα προσπαθήσω να σας στείλω και email).

Προφανώς δε χρησιμοποιείτε πια την 10.1.1.3 αλλά οποιαδήποτε μεγαλύτερη. Για διαχείριση: 
AP342: http:/10.1.1.2, 
BR342:http:/10.1.1.3

Καλές Δοκιμές,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Από τις χθεσινοβραδυνές δοκιμές μου από το μπαλκόνι μου πάντα προς τα access points awmn2 και GerovounoAP (απόσταση 4,7 χλμ.)

Το link ήταν πολύ σταθερό και σχεδόν πάντα στα 11 Mbps και με τα 2 access points. Χρησιμοποίησα την 24άρα grid κεραία της Andrew και τη Cisco Air LMC352.

----------


## dalex

.............

----------


## Alexandros

Δαμιανέ σε ευχαριστώ για τις δοκιμές!

Φαίνεται ότι η αύξηση της ισχύος σταθεροποίησε το δεύτερο link.
Για να μπορούμε να έχουμε επαφή με πιο λογική ισχύ θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω πιο κατευθυντική κεραία. Ο δεύτερος ιστός είναι έτοιμος οπότε θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος θα εγκαταστήσω μια Dish 21 db και ξαναβλέπουμε.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------

